# BOOKS FOR SALE in PA



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Shipping will be actual cost of media rate -
I will be happy to answer any questions - THANK YOU


Home Economics for Home Schoolers: Level One from PEARABLES $15 

A Beka Book Home School K5 Numbers Curriculum $10

Seeds of a Nation: Pennsylvania by Margaret Coull Phillips $6

Phoebe the Spy by Judith Berry Griffin $4

106 Days of Creation Studies by Sonya Shafer (Simply Charlotte Mason) $5

A Beka Book Our American Heritage 3 $8

A Beka Book My America and My World 1 $7

A Beka Book Exploring God's World 3 $6

A Beka Book Health, Safety & Manners 3 $6

A Beka Book Home School History 3 Curriculum/Lesson Plans $8

The Friendship Book by Steve Wingfield $4

I've Just Seen Jesus (book & cd) by Sandi Patty & Larnelle Harris $5

Bible on CD, Vol. 16, KJV, Philemon, Hebrews & James $1

Stories Behind the Best-Loved Songs of Christmas by Ace Collins $4

Bob Books: Kids! Level B, Set 1 $5

A Beka Book The Big Green Bird $2

Stories of the Pilgrims by Margaret B. Pumphrey $5

Rod and Staff Stories About God's People 2 $5

English for the Thoughtful Child by Mary F. Hyde $2

Spectrum Test Prep Grades 1-2 $5

A Beka Book Enjoying God's World Science Reader 2 $5

A Beka Book Our America History/Geography Reader 2 $5


----------

